
Why Jeff Bezos Should Push for Nobody to Get as Rich as Jeff Bezos - IBM
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/19/technology/bezos-amazon-rich-concentration.html
======
rman666
Plus, then he'd be the richest person in history forever!

